# Worried about my condition



## Juan19 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, im a 19 year old male. My name is Juan! nice to meet you guys!Well on January 13 2012, i was constipated and had abdominal pains. I was like that for a few days. A few days later after i started feeling better, i started having diarreah. Then on tuesday night i notice there was blood on the diarreah. Most of the time when i go to the rest room, the diarreah comes out with red blood.(sorry for being to graphic) i also have stomach pains and once in a while i get pain on my left side. I get nausea throughout the day but not to the point were i throw up. I went to the ER on saturday afternoon and they did some blood test and they all came normal except for the blood count. it had a slight change from last time. They also did a stool test but i gotta wait 3 to 4 days to get the results. Im also waiting for them to call to schedule and appointment with a stomach Doctor. Im the mean time im really worried about my condition. My main concern is that it could be cancer or something serious. Before i got this stomach problems, 2 weeks before, i was under stress, Anxiety, and insomnia. i would not sleep for days. I dont know if this had any part with what im going thru now.Also my dad has had H.pylori, gastritis, and polpys for the last 3 years, He is much better now. And my brother was diagnose with ulcerative colitis last year.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> i would not sleep for days. I dont know if this had any part with what im going thru now.


THAT'S a problem and yes that could make anyone feel lousy. You need to tell your Dr about the insomnia AND the anxiety. No reason to suffer with either of those.. there ARE treatments for them.Bright red blood is usually from hemorhoids.


----------

